# A Problem



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

SO, I turned on the light this morning.
A few of my P's have some whitish spots.

This one more then all the others..

What is it.

I checked the water.
Seems fine but the nitrate is higher then normal.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

BTW a few days ago, I shorted the tank with a faulty heater.
But iI took it out and everything was fine..

Maybe that killed aloota the bacterea in my filter??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like battle wounds to me.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

well it wasnt battle wounds.

It cured itself 2 days later..
I wonder,,,


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> well it wasnt battle wounds.
> 
> It cured itself 2 days later..
> I wonder,,,


Water change? meds? anything?

Good to hear


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Some sort of Fungus. You said your tank heater was shorted out right ?
Im guessing the sudden Increase in temperature once you replaced the heater is what killed the fungus.


----------

